# chronarch 50mg replacement parts



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Bantam,
My 50mg is doing some pretty funky stuff. The drag is not working properly, and it doesn't engage when reeling in sometimes. I broke it down and discovered that the drive gear (#3158) is worn down considerably. Also, I need to repace both of the drag washers. I am hoping that FTU has these parts. I am going to check them out after work. 
My question is, is it common for these drive gears to wear out over time? I have used it pretty harcore for about 3 years. Also, I dont know exactly where to grease my reel. I know where to put oil, but when replacing the drag washers, where/how should I apply the grease? I hope I'm not getting in over my head with this. I am going to try this and if it doesn't work I'm gonna take her somewhere to let them try and fix her. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

3 years of heavy fishing can lead to worn gears. FTU should have all the parts you need. The drag washer is very simple to grease. I'm sure one of the techs can show you the proper way to grease it when you are there to pick up parts. 

Check the pinion support bearing for signs of corrosion. This may be the reason for your clutch problems.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> 3 years of heavy fishing can lead to worn gears. FTU should have all the parts you need. The drag washer is very simple to grease. I'm sure one of the techs can show you the proper way to grease it when you are there to pick up parts.
> 
> Check the pinion support bearing for signs of corrosion. This may be the reason for your clutch problems.


whats that part# for the pinion support bearing?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The original part number is BNT2937. I would ask them if they have a BNT3621 to use as an upgraded bearing. This is the S-ARB (Shielded) bearing.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If I can make a suggestion, when replacing the gears (pinion and drive) switch them out with the brass gears. They are gong to hold up longer.

BNT1325 Drive Gear
BNT2405 Pinion Gear


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

MattK said:


> If I can make a suggestion, when replacing the gears (pinion and drive) switch them out with the brass gears. They are gong to hold up longer.
> 
> BNT1325 Drive Gear
> BNT2405 Pinion Gear


Yeah, I tried to buy these from FTU yesterday and they were sold out. Do you have any of these you can ship out?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

LPKENNER said:


> Yeah, I tried to buy these from FTU yesterday and they were sold out. Do you have any of these you can ship out?


Sure do.


----------

